# reef etiquette-courtesy



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

While fishing yesterday, the last day of snapper season,it was very crowded. Boats were on every public site. So I decided to go to a reef I had purchased with other members of the Pensacola Recreational fishing club years ago. As I approached I saw there was another boat on it. He pulled away from it I guess thinking I was going to steal it. So I went to it and then he drove over to me and said go away I've been here all morning. They had kids on the boat so I tried to be civil and told him I bought the reef seems like I should be able to fish on it. He just kept saying "REALLY just go away" keeping about 20 feet away from me. For the lady and the kids on their boats sake I gave up and left. My brothers that were with me said I gave up too easily. I just don't want to argue when I'm suppose to relax and enjoy fishing. We ended up with only one 16 inch snapper and were checked by the marine patrol on the way home. So it was a hard,hot aggravating day.
My question is what is the right thing to do? Was I in the wrong because he was already there or was he in the wrong because he was fishing on my reef that he did not buy?
thanks for your comments.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Once it hits the bottom it's everyone's reef but I WOULD NOT have let him run me off !!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Murphy's Law said:


> Once it hits the bottom it's everyone's reef but I WOULD NOT have let him run me off !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Agreed. Everyone raises hell when someone is fishing their reef. If I'm trolling and mark fish and structure I'm gonna create a waypoint. There's never a sign that said posted or private property.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm a believer that there is no such thing as a private reef, there are just unpublished reefs. I often will go out trolling spending my time looking for things to pop up on my bottom machine. When I see something I mark it to come check out later. The selling of "private reefs" is just saving you the trouble of hunting. But no one "owns" a spot.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

TheGreatBuzz said:


> I'm a believer that there is no such thing as a private reef, there are just unpublished reefs. I often will go out trolling spending my time looking for things to pop up on my bottom machine. When I see something I mark it to come check out later. The selling of "private reefs" is just saving you the trouble of hunting. But no one "owns" a spot.


The selling of "private reefs" is more than just saving someone the trouble of hunting. Think about it.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

bfish said:


> While fishing yesterday, the last day of snapper season,it was very crowded. Boats were on every public site. So I decided to go to a reef I had purchased with other members of the Pensacola Recreational fishing club years ago. As I approached I saw there was another boat on it. He pulled away from it I guess thinking I was going to steal it. So I went to it and then he drove over to me and said go away I've been here all morning. They had kids on the boat so I tried to be civil and told him I bought the reef seems like I should be able to fish on it. He just kept saying "REALLY just go away" keeping about 20 feet away from me. For the lady and the kids on their boats sake I gave up and left. My brothers that were with me said I gave up too easily. I just don't want to argue when I'm suppose to relax and enjoy fishing. We ended up with only one 16 inch snapper and were checked by the marine patrol on the way home. So it was a hard,hot aggravating day.
> My question is what is the right thing to do? Was I in the wrong because he was already there or was he in the wrong because he was fishing on my reef that he did not buy?
> thanks for your comments.


There is no etiquette anymore as evidenced by the people selling numbers to reef placements done by individuals. After explaining I was part of the group that paid to put the reef down I would have stayed and fished it.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

A very touchy subject. But, true- once it hits bottom and the cable is released, it's in a "public domain". Does that give him the right to tell you to leave? Not necessarily. If possible, why can't you both fish the spot together? If it had been me- the first one on the spot, I wouldn't have said a word about fishing the same spot at the same time- or even have adjusted or even left the location if it were indeed an artificial reef you had deployed- out of respect.
It's just worth the aggravation- because it's suppose to be a fun sport, right? So, given the situation, it sounds like you made a wise decision. You didn't want to get into a fist fight over it, right? Sorry you didn't land more legal sized fish. We had a tough time finding keepers too. But we still brought fish home!


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

markw4321 said:


> The selling of "private reefs" is more than just saving someone the trouble of hunting. Think about it.


Not sure I get what you are saying. If I am trolling around and notice a structure on my bottom machine, I think I have the right to mark it and fish it. I put in the work to find it. And I don't know if it is a reef you LEGALLY paid to put out or if it's a freezer you illegally dumped so I'm not stealing. I don't even know if it "belongs" to someone or if that person is still using it. Buying a spot from Strikelines is just me paying someone else to go find that spot. 

Note: When I said "you", I don't mean you personally. Just anyone.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

TheGreatBuzz said:


> Not sure I get what you are saying. If I am trolling around and notice a structure on my bottom machine, I think I have the right to mark it and fish it. I put in the work to find it. And I don't know if it is a reef you LEGALLY paid to put out or if it's a freezer you illegally dumped so I'm not stealing. I don't even know if it "belongs" to someone or if that person is still using it. Buying a spot from Strikelines is just me paying someone else to go find that spot.
> 
> Note: When I said "you", I don't mean you personally. Just anyone.


Ever thought about placing a reef yourself?


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

markw4321 said:


> Ever thought about placing a reef yourself?


I could. But that doesn't change my opinion that I posted above about private reefs. I'm not trying to start an argument. We both have our opinions. I just didn't know if you had something to say that might change mine.

EDIT: But are you saying that if I troll around and stumble across a spot, I shouldn't ever fish it?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

TheGreatBuzz said:


> I could. But that doesn't change my opinion that I posted above about private reefs. I'm not trying to start an argument. We both have our opinions. I just didn't know if you had something to say that might change mine.
> 
> EDIT: But are you saying that if I troll around and stumble across a spot, I shouldn't ever fish it?


Why wouldn't you pay to place a reef?


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

markw4321 said:


> Why wouldn't you pay to place a reef?


Because I can't afford it. Will you answer my questions above?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lets clear this up before it gets out of hand. All the reefs are mine!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

But I don't mind if y'all fish on them.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

Yea I agree about the OP. Sorry for driving this off topic. I was just trying to get it clear marks stance on private spots. And the opinion of people around here in general. Again, I'm new to the area so the selling of private spots (are we allowed to say the company name) seemed like it would be a big help to me. I just can't afford it right now. I sure can't afford to put down a private reef. That's why I troll around and look for a place to be my honey hole. I don't see the difference between that and buying a spot, other that you could argue buying a spot is lazy. But if you think it is wrong to buy a spot, wouldn't it be wrong to fish any spot you didn't personally put down?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

If you mark it yourself fish it . In my opinion the large biomass of snapper we enjoy is partially due to artificial reef placements. Personally my motivation to legally deploy small artificial reefs is at an all time low due to regulations and the overall decay in etiquette.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Need a good hurricane to reshuffle the reef deck. More business for strike lines yay.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

markw4321 said:


> If you mark it yourself fish it . In my opinion the large biomass of snapper we enjoy is partially due to artificial reef placements. Personally my motivation to legally deploy small artificial reefs is at an all time low due to regulations and the overall decay in etiquette.


 
So if you find a spot yourself that may be something someone else paid to put out, it's okay to fish. But if you pay someone else to find that spot for you, it's wrong? Not trying to be a dick but I really don't see the difference.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't let people intimidate me. I drift fish when fishing reefs. I'll be passing by you a bunch of times. I've run into some real assholes out there. 
I turn my tunes up, as I can't hear what they are yelling to start with , and I just waive back. If they have a real problem, they can take that extra aggressive step if they so feel the need. I just waive back every time they start yelling . I spend a lot of cheese for my hobby just like they do, and once it hits the bottom it belong to you as much as it belongs to every individual that reads this.
I try to be as polite as you can be, but you can't run people off of public coordinates. I don't give a shit who you are or who you have on your boat. 
I smile and waive back, which probably makes the issue worse. I jump from spot to spot, so I won't be there long anyways. You can get over it and fish with me or go home mad. It's not gonna bother me one bit if you can't figure out that your on a public use artificial reef put out there strictly for all of us to use whenever we dam want to use it.

Some people are idiots.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Would you climb into a deer stand on public land and hunt when you didn't put the stand there?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

TheGreatBuzz said:


> So if you find a spot yourself that may be something someone else paid to put out, it's okay to fish. But if you pay someone else to find that spot for you, it's wrong? Not trying to be a dick but I really don't see the difference.


what if your friend found something that someone else paid a lot of money for having it deployed , with his fish finder , that he gave the coordinates to his brother , which then shared with his girl friends dad, which he shared those numbers with his doctor when going in for a prostate exam, which the nurse over heard and shared with her husband, which then posted on the Pensacola fishing forum as a Christmas reef gift for all to use and catch fish on. Who is wrong for doing what


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

markw4321 said:


> Would you climb into a deer stand on public land and hunt when you didn't put the stand there?


Hunting on public land and fishing in the gulf on public coordinates is completely different.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

On a side note, The gulf is full of these also. They belong to everyone.
I call em rocks.


















So much more fun than fishing the deployed stuff.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

We dug those trenches by hand with many scuba trips. Stay away from those holes


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> We dug those trenches by hand with many scuba trips. Stay away from those holes



Dammit!! Thought I found something new. My bad.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

markw4321 said:


> Would you climb into a deer stand on public land and hunt when you didn't put the stand there?


No. But that's because I don't hunt. I have literally no knowledge of public vs private hunting, the rules and etiquette, or deer stands. I would guess that if I came across a deer hunting stand and no one was using it, I would use it if no one was around. But then again, I think people being spaced out would matter a lot more when hunting so I don't know. But again, I don't know anything about hunting.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> what if your friend found something that someone else paid a lot of money for having it deployed , with his fish finder , that he gave the coordinates to his brother , which then shared with his girl friends dad, which he shared those numbers with his doctor when going in for a prostate exam, which the nurse over heard and shared with her husband, which then posted on the Pensacola fishing forum as a Christmas reef gift for all to use and catch fish on. Who is wrong for doing what


I don't think anyone is wrong. Though if I found it and my friend shared it, I probably wouldn't share anymore spots with him. I think once it hits bottom, it's fair game. Again, do you not fish any reef you didn't personally put down? If not, whats the difference?


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

OUR Gulf, enough for all to enjoy.....if YOUR spot is occupied, fish it with respect, as you want to be treated (GOLDEN RULE: Do unto others, as you would have others do unto you), or move on....


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

The fact that people get pissed to the point over yelling and making an ass out of themselves in front of children?

yeah.. sounds about right.


If I Paid for the spot? He could pound sand. (In my Mind)
However, you made the right call.
He made an ass out of himself and you yielded.
You will be paid back with interest even if it wasn't the same day it is owed to you now.
You won.


That being said:

If I am on autopilot and pass by within a 1/8th of a mile from someone where I used to get waves and hey we're out here having a blast lately all I get is a blank glare as I am waving and being polite and just being me.

Yesterday I thru my hand out 3 times as I passed by a guy anchored.
Not close
No radar running
The last time I honestly thought about flipping the guy off.
I didnt
But I wanted too.
That guy almost made me become something I am not by his actions.

So on to another rant.

I could care less about any spot. 
My radar is not even on usually unless I am bird hunting or watching weather

Many times if I see someone I am coming up on I will turn the radar off so that they don't think I am dropping on them.

I think the problem is people are just miserable.
How can you possibly be a douche on the ocean?
It is one of the few places on Earth that I find peace and generally am just proud to be a part of her.

People need to lighten up and shake hands again.

You see me on a spot I scan all channels on the VHF
No VHF
Pull up and introduce yourself kindly and I'll tell you what they are biting and help.

If anyone came up to me on the water and said hey I am having a terrible time.. Can you help.. 
I wouldn't hesitate or blink I'd pull up the plotter waypoints and give him several to catch something and tell him once he sees what he's looking at remember it and then you can go do it yourself.

I'm not being boastful. Please do not take it that way at all. I want everyone to have a good time and be successful at our sport and pass it on down the line.

Edit:
That of course is taking for granted the other person isn't following me all day and circling my boat for spots....
They must of course meet me half way and not be a total D*&k


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

marksnet I wish there were more like you out there. I try to be the same way. I've had people come up to me on spots and if I am catching, I will tell them. I'll also tell them what I'm using, etc. It's what I would like others to do for me. I actually gave one guy several numbers yesterday when I was at the Mass (they were public numbers but he was looking for a reef to dive.).


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

TheGreatBuzz said:


> marksnet I wish there were more like you out there. I try to be the same way. I've had people come up to me on spots and if I am catching, I will tell them. I'll also tell them what I'm using, etc. It's what I would like others to do for me. I actually gave one guy several numbers yesterday when I was at the Mass (they were public numbers but he was looking for a reef to dive.).



I don't let it affect me. Every once in a while someone will knock me out of my lane but, I try to let it roll off.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

We all pay to have reefs put out by the state thru our fishing license and taxes to the state. Any artificial reef deployed by state fund was put there because of our funds for all to fish.
Some folks just don't grasp that concept.
I don't fish private numbers, I will never be on anyone's private honey hole. All I have are what are published as public numbers. I downloaded all the public numbers for my region in the gulf that I fish, therefore thats why I feel why I do about sharing numbers because they belong to us all, for the ones I fish. I don't fish the pyramids or tanks, I typically fish the large public structures that we all know about and have all shared with a pile of other boats .


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

It is a touchy subject! I spent thousands on private reefs which were phenomenal before hurricane Ivan...if you could get there, guaranteed fish. But I came to near fisticuffs, or wishing I had a flare pistol on a few occasions with other boats anchored or fishing "My Reefs".....Ivan destroyed all of them.....and yes, once it is launched, it is public property!

There are so many published numbers available now that, if it is a small spot and someone is there, I just move on!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Need a picture of the reef....


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> Would you climb into a deer stand on public land and hunt when you didn't put the stand there?


I wasn't aware one could put up a permanent deer stand on public land and leave it there. I haven't deer hunted in many years myself, but ... yeah, I guess if somebody did that it's there for the public to use on that public land.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I lost an anchor Saturday at the Antares ... that's now my private reef. The rest of you guys have to stay off of it now.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well hell. I have a few spots I've marked trolling and fished later. They are producers and probably were private to someone. If I'm fishing one and some ahole rolls in be-atching about "this is my spot" well. Tough stuff creampuff. If I roll up on someone on one of "my" spots then I'll go to another one. Cause they are all our spots once they hit sand.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Well hell. I have a few spots I've marked trolling and fished later. They are producers and probably were private to someone. If I'm fishing one and some ahole rolls in be-atching about "this is my spot" well. Tough stuff creampuff. If I roll up on someone on one of "my" spots then I'll go to another one. Cause they are all our spots once they hit sand.


I agree. If its not a published number, aka private spot, and someone else is fishing it, move on, don't even get all that close to them. Even if you are the one who paid to put it down. If you paid for it, you know its not big enough for 2 boats to be fishing it. That boat drifted off the spot trying to keep it semi-private and probably thinks you eased up to get the numbers. 

If you are heading to a public spot and there is already a boat on it, go ahead and do your thing and start fishing.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Red snapper season brings out all the fools that don't understand the number they are fishing on top of is in every fish finder in the northern gulf.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Deep South said:


> I agree. If its not a published number, aka private spot, and someone else is fishing it, move on, don't even get all that close to them. Even if you are the one who paid to put it down. If you paid for it, you know its not big enough for 2 boats to be fishing it. That boat drifted off the spot trying to keep it semi-private and probably thinks you eased up to get the numbers.
> 
> If you are heading to a public spot and there is already a boat on it, go ahead and do your thing and start fishing.


I agree with this 100%


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The way I look at it, with the technology today, there are no private spots. Chances are the guy trying to run you off didn't put it down anyway so sorry Bud, I'm fishing too.
As far as the stand in the public woods issue, I wouldn't hunt your stand but I would take it down and move it where you wouldn't find it. It's public land, not your private spot.
I don't think you are supposed to put up permanent stands anyway. 
I haven't hunted public land since the mid-80s but one day I went to my favorite spot in St. Regis WMA and somebody had put up a permanent ladder stand. Was I supposed to leave a spot that I had hunted all season cuz some bozo put up a stand? I think not. 
I took it down and put it in a nearby swamp. End of problem.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

welldoya said:


> The way I look at it, with the technology today, there are no private spots. Chances are the guy trying to run you off didn't put it down anyway so sorry Bud, I'm fishing too.
> As far as the stand in the public woods issue, I wouldn't hunt your stand but I would take it down and move it where you wouldn't find it. It's public land, not your private spot.
> I don't think you are supposed to put up permanent stands anyway.
> I haven't hunted public land since the mid-80s but one day I went to my favorite spot in St. Regis WMA and somebody had put up a permanent ladder stand. Was I supposed to leave a spot that I had hunted all season cuz some bozo put up a stand? I think not.
> I took it down and put it in a nearby swamp. End of problem.


Who cares who put it there....if you know its a dang 8x8 structure (because you're the one who paid to deploy it) why would you try to fish it with another boat. Its just plain and simple etiquette and courtesy. It seems that more and more have your attitude and have no issue running up on every boat on the water.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

welldoya said:


> The way I look at it, with the technology today, there are no private spots. Chances are the guy trying to run you off didn't put it down anyway so sorry Bud, I'm fishing too.
> As far as the stand in the public woods issue, I wouldn't hunt your stand but I would take it down and move it where you wouldn't find it. It's public land, not your private spot.
> I don't think you are supposed to put up permanent stands anyway.
> I haven't hunted public land since the mid-80s but one day I went to my favorite spot in St. Regis WMA and somebody had put up a permanent ladder stand. Was I supposed to leave a spot that I had hunted all season cuz some bozo put up a stand? I think not.
> I took it down and put it in a nearby swamp. End of problem.


So that was your spot cause you hunted it all year long?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

My only issue is when I am on a spot, if we are talking courtesy, just move on to the next. I have literally passed 30 or so spots when others were there, they beat me too it so its my job to keep moving. Had this happen twice the opening week, first time I am 27 miles offshore and a big Cabo 48 headed south comes barreling up and stops, now this was a spot that a good friend of mine put out years ago, but I have seen others on it, but this guy got so close I asked him if he and his crew just wanted to get on my boat since we were so close. To top it off after about 5 minutes he pulls lines and heads north, 30 seconds later he comes by headed south within about 100 feet just of plane his only purpose was to make maximum wake and he did, my wife managed to catch herself before she hit the deck but if she had I would have found him that evening, I did however thank him on the radio for his kindness, hoping the CG would ask what was happening. Then Friday my last day with some heavyish seas we are 9 out just my wife and son just for fun, and one fish shy a charter dive boat pulls up and puts guys in the water. Due to seas and wind we were having to work for our fish on a drift, after a few words I made sure his customers heard me tell him any charter boat that has to fish public number is not a very good operation, this is from 30 years of spear fishing. To me courtesy and ethics is move on it someone else is there.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

By the way there is no prohibition against putting up a ladder stand and leaving it all year long in for example blackwater. What is illegal is driving a spike into a tree. Lot of stands I see are tied to the tree with rope. Personally I wouldn't climb up and hunt into a stand that someone else had placed to hunt during a particular season. But that's just me. 

You won't find me running up on someone fishing a small artificial reef I'm headed to the next spot and if you run on me while I'm fishing one it's yours cause I moving on to fish something else. Plenty of room out there.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Deep South said:


> Who cares who put it there....if you know its a dang 8x8 structure (because you're the one who paid to deploy it) why would you try to fish it with another boat. Its just plain and simple etiquette and courtesy. It seems that more and more have your attitude and have no issue running up on every boat on the water.


Not at all. I'm not going to crowd another boat. If there is room, I will fish it but if it's a small reef, I will go elsewhere.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> So that was your spot cause you hunted it all year long?


Nope, if I got there and another guy was there before me, it's his for the day.
But don't think just because you put up a permanent stand I'm going to shy away from the place. 
It's a moot point anyway because I've not hunted private land since the mid 80s. I got too old to put up with the crap on public land.


----------



## AUOffshore (May 31, 2016)

Agree 100% Deep South. 

Had someone literally drift over my anchor line and drag lines over us on Pete tide this weekend without so much as a hello. Russian freighter and the power towers are within a mile or so and he drifts within 10 feet. To me, reef etiquette is making sure your boat doesn't affect others negatively. Seems to be a rare thought, but everybody else put time and effort into getting there too, so I don't want to interfere with their trip.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Gulf of Mexico Red Snapper Season -- Priceless entertainment, even if its largely from the human element.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I won't stop at Tenneco or the Oriskany if there are more than 2 boats. I don't like crowds and have way too many numbers to play bumper boats.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> By the way there is no prohibition against putting up a ladder stand and leaving it all year long in for example blackwater. ....


Well, there _are_ laws against "littering" and "illegal dumping." 

And if somebody else decided to just take it home I'm not sure John Law could look at it any other way than they were just doing a public service by hauling some abandoned-property trash out of the woods.

Can you leave your hunting camper on public lands all season long? Or try leaving your canopy or beach-tent up all week unattended on the beach and see what happens. I fail to see any difference.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago I had a charter boat come toward me as he was going to ram me. I was 34 miles away from the pass, NOT on A PUBLIC NUMBER, and had fished the area for years. I got on the radio and told him I was dead in the water , my engines were off , and he was on a collision course with me if he did not change direction. When this did not work I informed him I would broadcast several numbers of the area over the radio on my location for other boaters to have & fish. He then turned away. ps I did broadcast his boat name and ID Number during the event.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Well, there _are_ laws against "littering" and "illegal dumping."
> 
> And if somebody else decided to just take it home I'm not sure John Law could look at it any other way than they were just doing a public service by hauling some abandoned-property trash out of the woods.
> 
> Can you leave your hunting camper on public lands all season long? Or try leaving your canopy or beach-tent up all week unattended on the beach and see what happens. I fail to see any difference.


most adults use climbers. I always assumed those ladder stands were placed to support someone perhaps that couldn't use a climber elderly and or younger kid. But then again I like to assume the best and let people be .


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> most adults use climbers. I always assumed those ladder stands were placed to support someone perhaps that couldn't use a climber elderly and or younger kid. But then again I like to assume the best and let people be .


This isn't always true. People will use ladder stands for convenience plus some people don't have $200+ to buy a climber. And some people hunt places that don't have trees that will support a climber.
When I was in my 20s, I made several wooden 10' ladder stands and would carry them into public land when I hunted. I didn't have the money to buy a store-bought stand.
I used to hunt St.Regis (Champion) WMA almost exclusively.
I carried them in and out on the same day. One day I hunted till dark Sunday and was going back at noon on Monday so decided to leave it.
It was gone when I got back.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

You people are too damn sociable...If there is another boat sitting on a spot I'll go somewhere else. The only exceptions are the larger reefs ie: Antares, Tenneco, etc. where I can be far enough away that I can take a leak over the side without splashing another boat. 

Why would you want to bother fishing a small reef that some guys have been parked over for the last 3 hours anyhow?

If it's on the bottom it's public. You want to fish your "private" spot get up early enough to make it there before someone else.


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

Play'N Hooky said:


> You people are too damn sociable...If there is another boat sitting on a spot I'll go somewhere else. The only exceptions are the larger reefs ie: Antares, Tenneco, etc. where I can be far enough away that I can take a leak over the side without splashing another boat.
> 
> Why would you want to bother fishing a small reef that some guys have been parked over for the last 3 hours anyhow?
> 
> If it's on the bottom it's public. You want to fish your "private" spot get up early enough to make it there before someone else.


best response ever:thumbsup:


----------



## 5tmorris (Jan 17, 2013)

I went to one of my reefs and there was a boat on it that passed close to me the day before. Not much I could do but go to another spot. Gave me a real dirty look as to why I would consider getting so close to him. No property rights in the Gulf of Mexico unless you own an oil lease.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, you were in the wrong. If the roles had been reversed, and he had pulled up on you and/or pushed you off the spot like you did to him, I am sure you would have been pissed. It is rude and discourteous, even if it seems to be standard operating procedure out there now days.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I did leave. I don't think I was wrong because I bought the reef. May be he should say "thanks for letting me fish your reef I,ll leave now and let you fish the reef you bought". I guess I'll stop buying and just fish somebody else's like he did to me. Nobody owns it so it'll be ok.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Markw....explain how something you find on a sounder means it belongs to someone. Could be natural bottom....a wreck....artifical reef,etc.

As far as the attitude rhat it is YOUR private reef....show me your deed rmto the land UNDER uour private reef...or get it off OUR property.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

bfish said:


> I did leave. I don't think I was wrong because I bought the reef. May be he should say "thanks for letting me fish your reef I,ll leave now and let you fish the reef you bought". I guess I'll stop buying and just fish somebody else's like he did to me. Nobody owns it so it'll be ok.


You were wrong. Again, if the roles were reversed you probably would have started a thread about the ahole that pulled up on you while your were at your spot. He was there first, period. You may have put it out or payed to have it deployed, but he has obviously found it. And he was on the spot first. It sucks, but if you put out spots some will be found. Personally, I will not pull up on one of "my spots" if there is a boat within a quarter to half mile just because I dont want them getting it. I just move on to another one. You pulled directly up on the other boat, pushed him off the spot, and then started a thread about the other guy being in the wrong. It is what it is.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If I travel by boat an hour or more to a coordinate and you are on that coordinate, get used to hearing my tunes , because I'm fishing the spot I used the fuel to get to . No hard feelings but I fish public Numbers and when I travel long distance to certain numbers , I'm fishing them. End of story.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Markw....explain how something you find on a sounder means it belongs to someone. Could be natural bottom....a wreck....artifical reef,etc.
> 
> .


I didnt state any such dad blame thing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> If I travel by boat an hour or more to a coordinate and you are on that coordinate, get used to hearing my tunes , because I'm fishing the spot I used the fuel to get to . No hard feelings but I fish public Numbers and when I travel long distance to certain numbers , I'm fishing them. End of story.


Not talking about public numbers though. That's a given that you'll run into someone during snapper season.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> If I travel by boat an hour or more to a coordinate and you are on that coordinate, get used to hearing my tunes , because I'm fishing the spot I used the fuel to get to . No hard feelings but I fish public Numbers and when I travel long distance to certain numbers , I'm fishing them. End of story.


 Someone else pulling up on a spot I'm fishing is usually the motivation I need to weigh anchor and move on. It usually goes something like: "Well hell, I've been sitting here for 3 hours anyway, haven't really caught crap to speak of in the last hour or so, and now I've also finished my lunch. If this guy running up on me wants the spot that bad then fine. See ya. Good luck." :thumbsup:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> If I travel by boat an hour or more to a coordinate and you are on that coordinate, get used to hearing my tunes , because I'm fishing the spot I used the fuel to get to . No hard feelings but I fish public Numbers and when I travel long distance to certain numbers , I'm fishing them. End of story.


With all the pyramids they put out, and the fact that anywhere you go in the reef zone there will be one another one within a mile in any direction, go ahead and be an asshole and crowd the boat that was there first. But good luck trying to get over the top of it if the boat that is there has a competent driver and can competently hold up on a spot. Etiquette used to be that if there was a boat on a spot, you move on. There are obviously exceptions on large spots that can accommodate multiple boats, like barges, rigs/cut off rigs, liberty ships, etc. But a pyramid or a tank is big enough for one boat to sit over the top of. To crowd a boat that is already there or try to wake or nudge them off is just a dickhead move.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*You could always leave some bleach - lol!*

After reading the about the bleach trick used during tournaments, you could always leave them a present. Doubt that would work anyway at that depth. Not endorsing littering either. I hear you. Better to move on than fan the flames. 

Fishing should be peaceful. Where I work offshore, boats pull up every so often. I direct them to the sides of the structure that produce to give them a better chance. There is plenty to share!

Cheers,

Bob



Play'N Hooky said:


> Someone else pulling up on a spot I'm fishing is usually the motivation I need to weigh anchor and move on. It usually goes something like: "Well hell, I've been sitting here for 3 hours anyway, haven't really caught crap to speak of in the last hour or so, and now I've also finished my lunch. If this guy running up on me wants the spot that bad then fine. See ya. Good luck." :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't stay on any one spot for 3 hrs. Probably not even an hour. But I don't fish public numbers either...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> If I travel by boat an hour or more to a coordinate and you are on that coordinate, get used to hearing my tunes , because I'm fishing the spot I used the fuel to get to . No hard feelings but I fish public Numbers and when I travel long distance to certain numbers , I'm fishing them. End of story.


Well, whether I stay or not might just depend on what kinda _tunes_ ya got 

The _scenery_ on a boat that pulls up on a spot I'm fishin' is sometimes a huge factor too. 

So there we was, me & my fishing buddy, Saturday morning before last, quietly fishing a "spot" in the Sound near Fort Walton when all of a sudden all these boats start pulling up on _our spot_! The nerve! I was all PO'd at first & just about to weigh anchor and go find another spot, but my buddy says ... "_hey, let's just wait a bit_" ... so we did. Turns out they was a real friendly bunch. Folks was even throwin' us jello-shots from their boats.























So a few hours later this pirate gal leaps onto the back of my boat, cutlass in hand, & yells at me: _"My name's Anne Bonny and I'm takin' yer ship"_ .... so I yell back _"Well okay, but you gotta take me with 'er"_ ... and then I pushed my fishing buddy over the gunwale! (true story)


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

SnapperSlapper said:


> With all the pyramids they put out, and the fact that anywhere you go in the reef zone there will be one another one within a mile in any direction, go ahead and be an asshole and crowd the boat that was there first. But good luck trying to get over the top of it if the boat that is there has a competent driver and can competently hold up on a spot. Etiquette used to be that if there was a boat on a spot, you move on. There are obviously exceptions on large spots that can accommodate multiple boats, like barges, rigs/cut off rigs, liberty ships, etc. But a pyramid or a tank is big enough for one boat to sit over the top of. To crowd a boat that is already there or try to wake or nudge them off is just a dickhead move.


I am not talking about a 10x10 structure. I'm referring to ships like the oriskany or Antares , cut off rigs like the chevron and the tennaco. 
I'm not gonna anchor up next to someone on a pyramid . That's for sure. A little common sense goes along way here. 
If I go to the lulu out of orange beach, that is a large structure that is plenty big enough for multiple boats.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Got a new bottom machine with totalscan now I can get everybodies private spots. bwahahaha


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Got a new bottom machine with totalscan now I can get everybodies private spots. bwahahaha


You can start selling everyone's private spot to everyone else on here so we can all fish the same spots at the same time


----------



## Sealark67 (Jun 14, 2016)

There is no one here that owns any of this fishing property! That is why the snapper season is so short so fish where ever and when ever you want as long as it is legal. I think you should have thrown out some bumpers and tied up to him a you both may have caught your limit and shared some Coke!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

PFF keeping folks entertained in Afghanistan since 2012 !!! ✌


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Finally made good on a dream and just moved down here. Been a bass fisherman all my life and was looking forward to learning some saltwater fishing.

Makes me wonder if looking forward to saltwater fishing was misguided. God forbid I do some sonar work and mark a spot that looks promising.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Got a new bottom machine with totalscan now I can get everybodies private spots. bwahahaha


I will take two for $150.00 !!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CCC said:


> I will take two for $150.00 !!!!!




Don't you have some porta pottys that need tending to?


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Finally made good on a dream and just moved down here. Been a bass fisherman all my life and was looking forward to learning some saltwater fishing.
> 
> Makes me wonder if looking forward to saltwater fishing was misguided. God forbid I do some sonar work and mark a spot that looks promising.



The people bitching on the water are the 3% don't worry about them go fishing and have fun!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Don't you have some porta pottys that need tending to?


About 150 in the afternoon in them damn things, no more masturbating till fall !!!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

You know the whole Gulf is actually owned by Mexico (hence the name). That's why before I head out I always make a point of pulling up to the pier and asking one of the Mexicans if it's ok for me to fish in their gulf. I can't always understand what they are saying from 30 feet up, especially since it is in Spanish, but usually I can make out "joder" and "gilipollas" since they seem to annunciate those more clearly. I always interpret this to mean "_you are welcome to fish wherever you like my friend_". I then wave and shout back a hearty "grassy-ass" and head on my way to my favorite spot hoping nobody has made it there before me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CCC said:


> About 150 in the afternoon in them damn things, no more masturbating till fall !!!!


Good luck over there. It'll all be worth it when you get back and your counting all the money.

Stay safe.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Arguing over a fishing spot is as productive as arguing over a parking spot etc.
I gave up fussing in the GOM over fishing rights. Only three types of fishermen will crowd you; A*&**^*&^holes, novices and just stupid folks.

a. If someone crowds me I have learned to just move on. There are more snapper spots in the GOM than there are parking spaces in a Walmart parking lot.

My crew has made 11 legal reefs. There are no more secret 'honey holes'. If you find'em enjoy.


----------



## ANGELEYES (Oct 9, 2014)

yep alot of bad feelings get shown bottom bumping best to have a plan b and dont bother even tryuing to fish the spot there are too many spots in the gulf and i agree once its deployed its not private a little common respect plays the out come...not worth it exp if kids are present


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

It seems to me once the guy moved off the spot , the spot was open for anyone that came along. I would have told him, simply if you had stayed on the spot, I would have moved on, but since you left it, I am fishing it. If he wants to make an As- out of himself in front of his kids and wife, then it is his decision. Keep in mind that may not be the first time.


----------

